# Slicker Brush, Pin Brush, comb??



## MGKelly (Oct 25, 2010)

What brands, sizes, and/or models will work well for me at home just to keep the coat combed/brushed out and tangle free?

He is a Toy Poodle. Once he gets old enough grooming will be done by the handler but I want to do the best I can for him until he is ready to go.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

If he's going to show i'd avoid the slicker brush. The more 'bristle's the more chance of breakage. Nothing is as good as a good comb- some time and in between i use a pin brush. Only a comb will make sure you get to the skin tangle free


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

When I was growing coat, I liked the Chris Christensen pin brushes. The pins are coated to reduce drag. I also used the CC Ice on Ice as my brushing spray (you shouldn't brush a dry coat if you are trying to grow it). Get somebody to show you how to line brush (there is a demonstration in Shirley Kalstone's book). Go through the area you just brushed with a greyhound comb (the kind with a wide gap end and a fine end) to check for tangles and mats. 

Too much brushing wears down the hair shaft and leads to breakage. You have to walk a fine line between brushing enough to minimize mats and not brushing so much that you cause excess wear on the hair. You shouldn't need to brush a puppy all that often to keep it mat free. It is as much about teaching to puppy to lie quietly on its side for brushing as it is about hair care. 

Where did you get your puppy?

P.S. You didn't ask, but the other important coat care rule is to not keep any kind of collar on your puppy except when absolutely necessary, e.g., lead training and exercising on lead. Any collar left on will wear down and break precious neck hair. When you do use a collar, use something very soft. I liked the White Pine Outfitters soft nylon collars.


----------



## MGKelly (Oct 25, 2010)

I knew about the collar  Thanks for all the advice! I just don't want to do any damage until my handler gets him. I bought him from WickFair poodles. I Love his temperment and his intelligence is very high.

Thanks Again! Any other suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## jeffsf (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm partial to the #1 All Systems Poodle Comb (~$24) because of its reasonably long teeth, solid construction, and the way it fits in my hand.

We use pin brushes more than combs these days. Of those presently available, we like the Madan "Purple" (they vary by stiffness with color, ~ $16). They can be hard to find; one source that has worked for us is toplinepet.com

I have heard good things about the Chris Christensen brushes, including the T-handled ones, but have not used them myself.

Feralpudel's comments about not over-brushing, not brushing a dry coat (even a light mist of water helps) and making the grooming table a fun place (we know dogs that jump up on the table because they know they get attention there) are good ones.


----------

